# Good 80's fantasy movies?



## krunchyfrogg (Aug 28, 2009)

What movies are some good ones that I could probably find pretty cheap out there on eBay and such?

I remember really loving "The Barbarians" for it's stupid humor, and movies like "Hawk, The Slayer" and "Iron Warrior".

Anything else people can name?


----------



## Oni (Aug 28, 2009)

Willow
Conan the Barbarian
Dragonslayer
The Dark Crystal

Wizards and Warriors  <-- While neither a movie (it's a tv series) or good, it is hilariously bad and thus awesome.  I wish I had them myself, if I did I'd go watch some right now just thinking about it.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Aug 28, 2009)

+1 to all that Oni listed!
Plus these:

The Beastmaster
The Sword and the Sorcerer (I wouldn't call it "good", but...)


----------



## Klaus (Aug 28, 2009)

Conan The Barbarian
Beastmaster
Willow
Dragonslayer
Legend
Ladyhawke


----------



## Lhorgrim (Aug 28, 2009)

Good call on Ladyhawke and Legend, Klaus.

What about The Princess Bride?


----------



## Rykion (Aug 28, 2009)

Clash of the Titans
Excalibur
Krull
The Never Ending Story

"Krull" combines scifi and fantasy.  "The Never Ending Story" is a kids fantasy movie.

Edit: added Excalibur to the list.


----------



## Mark (Aug 28, 2009)

I just received Fire and Ice from Netflix and plan to enjoy it this weekend.  I've only ever seen bits and pieces of it and waited a long time for it to come to DVD.


----------



## Klaus (Aug 28, 2009)

Rykion said:


> Clash of the Titans
> Excalibur
> Krull
> The Never Ending Story
> ...



Ooh, good call! I second this entire list!

Princess Bride is more swashcukling than fantasy proper, but it's been too long since I watched it, so it may qualify.

Oh, I'll add Labyrinth to the list!


----------



## qstor (Aug 30, 2009)

animated version of The Return of the King (1980) ?

Mike


----------



## Umbran (Sep 1, 2009)

The Last Unicorn
Legend (the director's cut only!)
The Labyrinth


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 1, 2009)

You know, I just watched Krull a few days ago. Full of rose-colored nostalgia goggles. It didn't hold up to my childhood memory. In fact, there were many MST3K moments.

I could easily show this to my son, and I think he'd enjoy it greatly. I just don't think it holds up to the test of time well.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Sep 1, 2009)

Umbran said:


> The Last Unicorn
> Legend (the director's cut only!)
> The Labyrinth




I loved The Last Unicorn, particularly the part with the menagerie of fantasy creatures.

Good call.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Sep 1, 2009)

Eric Anondson said:


> You know, I just watched Krull a few days ago. Full of rose-colored nostalgia goggles. It didn't hold up to my childhood memory. In fact, there were many MST3K moments.
> 
> I could easily show this to my son, and I think he'd enjoy it greatly. I just don't think it holds up to the test of time well.



What are you, kidding?!  I can distinctly remember myself and friends giving this movie the MST3K treatment when it was released and that was many years before MST3K existed.  Most fantasy movies recieved such treatment.  OF COURSE it was hopeless cheeze - in that era that was the DEFINITION of fantasy movies.  I think it holds up just fine given that most of the sets and effects were markedly superior to other fantasy fare of the period.  I think your nostalgia goggles need cleaning.


----------



## Pbartender (Sep 1, 2009)

If you're going to include _Krull_, then you also need to add _Masters of the Universe_.


----------



## Rykion (Sep 1, 2009)

Pbartender said:


> If you're going to include _Krull_, then you also need to add _Masters of the Universe_.



While _Krull_ is certainly the weakest of the movies I listed, it stands up far better than _Masters of the Universe._  I established my baseline based on the OP mentioning _Hawk the Slayer _as a good movie and wanted to keep to what I consider that level or above.  _Krull_, while cheesey, is original and has some very capable acting unlike _Masters of the Universe._  Also if you let in _Masters of the Universe _you open the doors to _Red Sonja _and _Conan the Destroyer_, and it only gets worse from there.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Sep 1, 2009)

Rykion said:


> Also if you let in _Masters of the Universe _you open the doors to _Red Sonja _and _Conan the Destroyer_, and it only gets worse from there.




I'm not sure it _can_ get worse from there...


----------



## Rykion (Sep 1, 2009)

Mouseferatu said:


> I'm not sure it _can_ get worse from there...



I know a challenge when I see one.  Thus I give you this list, by no means exhaustive, of _really_ bad 80's fantasy. 
Ator l'invincibile (1982)
Ator l'invincibile 2 (1984)
Iron Warrior (1987)
Hercules (1983)
Sinbad of the Seven Seas (1989)
Wizards of the Lost Kingdom (1985)
Wizards of the Lost Kingdom II (1989)
 I beg that none of you actually watch them.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 1, 2009)

Would Steel Dawn qualify? It does have a Dark Sun-ish vibe.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 2, 2009)

Rykion said:


> I know a challenge when I see one.  Thus I give you this list, by no means exhaustive, of _really_ bad 80's fantasy.
> Ator l'invincibile (1982)
> Ator l'invincibile 2 (1984)
> *Iron Warrior (1987*)
> ...




Iron Warrior is one of the three explicitly listed by the OP.


----------



## Rykion (Sep 3, 2009)

Voadam said:


> Iron Warrior is one of the three explicitly listed by the OP.



Wow, you're right.  Umm, I guess that opens it up to pretty much any fantasy movie made in the 80's at this point.


----------



## Orius (Sep 3, 2009)

Yor: Hunter from the Future.

Or whatever it was called.


----------



## olla86 (Sep 9, 2009)

*Return To Oz (1985)
**The Lost Boys (1987)* 
*Dark Crystal (1983) are good enough*


----------



## Deset Gled (Sep 9, 2009)

Eric Anondson said:


> You know, I just watched Krull a few days ago. Full of rose-colored nostalgia goggles. It didn't hold up to my childhood memory. In fact, there were many MST3K moments.
> 
> I could easily show this to my son, and I think he'd enjoy it greatly. I just don't think it holds up to the test of time well.




I actually had some of the lines from the wedding in Krull integrated into my wedding ceremony last year.

Needless to say, I think that movie holds up just fine.


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Sep 12, 2009)

Deset Gled said:


> I actually had some of the lines from the wedding in Krull integrated into my wedding ceremony last year.



 I have nothing to say after that.


----------



## Aramax (Sep 18, 2009)

I got 2 good ones to add-

Circle of Iron-more martial arts than fantasy but fantasy none the less

and drum roll please-my favorite fantasy movie

DEATHSTALKER-Take one very buff swordsman,one shapeshifting undying wizard add one contest to be the deathless wizards heir(the absudity of this is actually mentioned by the title character) and finally throw in more topless women than an episode of Californication=one sweet ride!


----------



## Huw (Sep 20, 2009)

krunchyfrogg said:


> I remember really loving "The Barbarians" for it's stupid humor, and movies like "Hawk, The Slayer" and "Iron Warrior".




If you like _Iron Warrior_, then there's a whole load of stuff you'd potentially like.

_Iron Warrior_ is the third Ator film, after _Ator the Fighting Eagle_ and _The Blademaster_, and before _Quest for the Mighty Sword_. They're all known by different names in different countries.

_Deathstalker_ has already been mentioned, but it's got 3 numbered sequels, _Deathstalker 2_ being the best in the series and extremely funny.

I'm surprised no-one's mentioned _Sword and the Sorcerer_. Great film. Also worth seeing is _Warrior and the Sorceress_. It's a fantasy remake of _Yojimbo/A Fistful of Dollars_ with David Carradine and lots of breasts.

Finally, not exactly fantasy but with a similar feel, _Waxworks_ and _Waxworks 2_ are great 80s horror films.


----------



## coyote6 (Sep 21, 2009)

Aramax said:


> DEATHSTALKER-Take one very buff swordsman,one shapeshifting undying wizard add one contest to be the deathless wizards heir(the absudity of this is actually mentioned by the title character) and finally throw in more topless women than an episode of Californication=one sweet ride!




I believe it's one of the sequels that starts with the "hero" coming across a woman about to be captured and ravished by the Evil Villain's Evil Minions; after the EVEMs are dead, our "hero" ravishes said damsel.


----------



## Thanael (Sep 22, 2009)

90ies:
The Viking Sagas (1995)
Beowulf (1999)

80ies:
Conan the Barbarian (1982)
Conan the Destroyer (1984)
Red Sonja (1985)
Excalibur (1981) of course
The Princess Bride (1987) is must see!
Clash of the Titans (1981) by Ray Harryhausen

If you go back farther than the 80ies you get many more Ray Harryhausen movies which can hold up to many of the 80ies fantasy flicks. 
(See also GROGNARDIA: Jason and the Argonauts)


----------

